# Left over drugs



## Lynschez (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello!


I'm now at a stage in my pregnancy that I feel confident asking this question   


Can I take my left-over drugs to any pharmacy, or are there specific ones to take IVF drugs to? (Menopur, Gestone, Orgalutran and utrogestan).  I also have left over unused syringes and needles - will they take those too?  And (sorry) they all still have at least a year's date on them if that makes any difference!


Thanks so much


L x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

You can hand then over to any community pharmacy or back to your clinic and they will safely destroy them for you. They can't be reused.

Congrats on your pregnancy 

Maz x


----------

